
When it comes to Windows 10 privacy, don't trust amateur analysts - flurpitude
http://www.zdnet.com/article/when-it-comes-to-windows-10-privacy-dont-trust-amateur-analysts/
======
javcasas
Dear Mr Ed Bott

For your information, HTTP(S) can be used to send data, not only to receive
it. See this weird stuff called POST, which is actually part of the HTTP
protocol, is used mainly to send data to the server.

So we can't discard all these HTTP connections as non-tracking.

------
majormjr
Also don't trust Microsoft.

